
Vector Processing Languages: The Future of Analytics and Real-Time BI (2010) - srpeck
http://conceptualorigami.blogspot.com/2010/12/vector-processing-languages-future-of.html
======
epistasis
Funny that R isn't mentioned at all...

~~~
srpeck
About halfway through: "Being able to interface these fabric-scaled vector
processors with rich visualizations of the sort one encounters in R, Excel,
MATLAB, Tableau, and other real-time data graphing exploration vendors makes
for a great marriage of equals."

~~~
epistasis
You are correct! Not sure how I missed that. Not only is it hard to search for
R on the web, but it can be easy to skip over in list. But interesting that
it's not mentioned as a vector language itself.

~~~
huac
Indeed, here it's only referred to as a "real-time data graphing exploration
vendor" \- and I don't even know what that means

Previous HN discussion re: R vs APL:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9780542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9780542)

